# [SOLVED] Himem.sys/testmem:off



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Im running a window 95 Compaq that started clickin into Safe Mode because the message said the HIMEM wasn't operating. So I went to MSCONFIG, and in the config.sys folder there's a flag on DEVICE=C\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS/TESTMEM:OFF

Do I just change the "off" to "on", or do I delete it. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

Xico


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you want windows to do a basic memory test each startup you can change it to ON

This is sometimes useful in spotting faulty ram, though it is not a thorough test by any means.

Otherwise just leave it, it's harmless.

For what it's worth I have my Win98 system with the switch set to ON

The message you are receiving is either due to faulty ram or some other issue. We'd need to know the exact message.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q109/8/45.asp&NoWebContent=1

You can create a software memory tester using either:

http://www.memtest86.com/

or DocMemory:

http://www.simmtester.com/page/MemberArea/login.asp

Both programs create bootable floppies which can test memory.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you, Rog!

The message is "Insuffiicient memory to initialize Windows. Remove unnecessary programs from Msconfig.sys or Autoexec.bat files.
Error: HIMEM.SYS has detected unreliable XMS memory at address01000066. XMS driver not installed.
Windows XMS driver Version 3.95 HIMEM.SYS is missing"

Interesting but confusing, perhaps. A little contradictory at any rate.

Thanks for whatever help you give. I appreciate it.  

Xico


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, it rather sounds like you have a bad stick of ram in there that is not even being recognized. For starters I would shutdown completely, open the case, ground your hands and remove and reseat any modules there.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, thank you Rog! As a matter of fact, about a fortnight ago, I opened the tower to see if I could add any ram. The Compaq is designed never to be fiddled with. The memory stick is behind and under, if I remember correctly, the housing of a fan. I probably pushed and pulled on it, and then decided it wasn't worth the trouble, so I probably unseated it. Thanks, I think we can mark this one solved. (Hope I'm not being too optimistic!)

Xico


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a good bet that's what happened. But so as not to jinks you, I'll wait for the final report


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, Rog!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Rog!

Well, not so good. Interesting, but not so good. After I seated the ram stick placed under and behind the "power pack" (that I half removed--might have to take it out totally), and turned it back on, all I could get for the first 3 starts was the Compaq sign on the monitor. I stuck in a floppy start up, then removed it, and finally on the 4th go around I'm getting the message "Operating System not found."

I put the start up disk in again, and now I have the DOS format A:
but I'm not sure how to procede to get it to boot to Windows and my C drive. Any suggestions? Am I moving in the right direction? Or is this rascal, Compaq, fixin to have a nervous breakdown and I'm just seeing the first symptoms?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Xico you can run fdisk but do not absolutley do not delete or create a partition. But select option 4 view the partition(s) to do this 

with the floppy in at the a prompt fype fdisk,,,,,,,select large disk support and then the choices are fairly logical after that to view. Are the partitions there? Hit esc to get out, and ctrl+alt+del to restart or power off.

Also are you sure you did'nt pull the ribbon out of the hard drive a tiny bit?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Bandit!

Hmmmm. Have to check the hard drive first before I do anything else. Thanks for the info. It's appreciated. 

Xico


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Im gonna mostly watch Rog LOL. I just had that one idea. It is worth a try just to see. Im out unless I see something missed. Oh and I believe its normal for testmem to be off in windows 95 unless there is a problem.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

OKay Bandit! If I can ever get back to msconfig I'll change HIMEM back to OFF. Thanks!

Xico


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried creating one of those memory testers on a floppy?

These bypass ALL OS related files and even the hard drive itself.

The memtest86 is pretty easy to use; you just create the "image" floppy, boot with it and watch it run as I recall. You should not see any "fails". There are seven different loops with sub loops that should be left to complete.

If you continue to get the "operating system not found" message when trying normal boots, use a Win95 startup floppy >> it must be for Win95 << and once you get to the a:> prompt enter:

sys c:

I'd test the ram first.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000181.htm

If you get new errors after doing the sys c: see this link:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q149/1/10.ASP&NoWebContent=1

You must make sure the msdos.sys file in c: contains the proper [Paths] header and statements as it can be damaged by a sys c: in some cases.

>> by the way, can you enter the BIOS setup and see if the ram is recognized there?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I have not done what you recommended yet, but I will shortly. I got sidetracked with some domestic chores--but I will follow your directions.
Thanks, Rog!  

Xico


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll hit in the morning. I'm exhausted at the moment. Thanks again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke, the memory should be recognized in the BIOS first and foremost, but that doesn't ensure that it is good.

The software tester will also tell you how much it "sees".


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

THANK YOU, Rog and Bandit! Sorry I took so long getting back, but it was a real job pulling those memory sticks! I had to take out the net working card, the sound card and then the power pack, and then with the help of my son's smaller hands we managed to remove and reseat those memory sticks. Once I realized what I had to do, win, lose or draw, I got it done. And it cranked up with out a problem for a little while, but that's another story. THANKS AGAIN, I really appreciate the advice.

Xico


----------

